# Control array in vb 2005



## HotBlue (Jan 18, 2005)

In the good (bad?) old days of vb 6, one could set up an array of controls. I would like
to set up an array of buttons in a panel within a form in vb 2005.
My current route is to set up the properties of an initial button and then make new instances of it within the panel. I have failed miserably with this! Any clues on how I could achieve this?
Assume the button is named btn_Go and the panel is named pnl_ButtonAry.

Many thanks.


----------



## dquigley (Apr 17, 2006)

Arrays in VB6 were very convenient because they shared common event handlers. There are several good articles on how to do this with VB.NET. Microsoft published one here.

Creating Control Array's in VB.NET

Best,
Dan


----------



## HotBlue (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Dan,

That was a most useful pointer.

All the best,
Hot Blue.


----------

